# Need floating plant suggestions that corydoras won't eat



## CoryKat

I have frogbit in my planted tank but my corys love munching on them! Anyone have any suggestions for a floating plant that they won't eat and won't hurt them if they try a taste?

TIA


----------



## 5318008

Maybe try water hyacinth... water lettuce might work as well... fishes might nibble on the bottom part of the leaves (water lettuce) but the damage wont be visible from the top...


----------



## ThaChingster

how about salvinia natans?


----------



## solarz

Try hornwort


----------



## CoryKat

Awesome suggestions! 
I'm going to start with the salvinia and hope my corys don't have the munchies for them too! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Y2KGT

I've never heard or Cories eating any plants. 
Do you provide them with food specifically for them such as Bottom Feeder Tabs or do they rely on scraps left over from the other fish?
--
Paul


----------



## CoryKat

Y2KGT said:


> I've never heard or Cories eating any plants.
> Do you provide them with food specifically for them such as Bottom Feeder Tabs or do they rely on scraps left over from the other fish?
> --
> Paul


Good point. I did hear of other corys eating frogbit for that reason but my corys are getting alot of different foods specific to them.

Here's a little background: 
The tank is a 40G breeder with 13 corys (albino, bronze and pepper) plus amano shrimps. I rescued three of these corys from someone who had run out of their food shortly after he decided to sell his tank and didn't want to bother buying more (grrr). He was just feeding them whatever food was leftover in the tank from his other fishes. They were emaciated when I got them so I had to feed them small amounts a few times a day to get them used to eating proper food again. I think they started eating the frogbit then. The main culprit is the full grown pepper cory. After I bought more corys, there was one or two others who like to munch on the frogbit. Not sure if the pepper showed them how yummy they were but all I know is my frogbit is down to 1/4 of what it was with really short roots.

I have 7 other pepper corys in a 35G tank with harlequin rasboras. I've had them for awhile now and I never noticed them eating my frogbit when I had it in their tank. They're all eventually getting moved into the 40G so who knows if they'll be frogbit munchers too 

I do feed everyone 2-3 times a day with a mix of Hikari sinking wafers, Omega One veggie rounds, Omega One shrimp pellets and 1-2 times a week with either frozen brine shrimp or freshwater frenzy frozen food mix. I also throw in some hikari micro wafers every so often. I mix up the ratios of wafers to pellets to make sure they get a variety of nutrients. They get one day off from food. Everyone is thriving and frolicing around but every so often I still catch one or two of them nibbling on the frogbit.

Cheers,
Rowena


----------



## Y2KGT

I fed my Cories a lot of the same foods you feed yours. Sounds like you've got some very happy fish indeed. Too often bottom feeders in general are ignored and therefore end up starving due to lack of food making its way to the bottom.
--
Paul


----------



## CoryKat

Y2KGT said:


> I fed my Cories a lot of the same foods you feed yours. Sounds like you've got some very happy fish indeed. Too often bottom feeders in general are ignored and therefore end up starving due to lack of food making its way to the bottom.
> --
> Paul


Thanks! I love my corys  They're such clowns even when they're being buggers and eating my plants! Someday I'm hoping to do a big South American themed tank with larger shoals of a few species of cories.


----------



## CoryKat

Update:

Got the salvinia (thanks ninjaturtle!) and looks like the corys are leaving them alone. They even spawned and a few eggs stuck to the roots 

On a bit of a downer note: the little buggers managed to eat most of my amano shrimps! I'm guessing the live food got them into spawning mode


----------



## Will

How about marimo balls? hah?


----------

